# Limited Routine Passport and US Citizenship Services Resume in Manila



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

U.S. Embassy Manila, Philippines 
U.S. Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines   
February 2, 2022 

Health Alert: Limited Routine Passport and Citizenship Services Resume in Manila 

Location:  Philippines 

Event:  Limited routine passport and citizenship services have resumed at the U.S. Embassy in Manila. Wait times may be longer than usual as we work through a backlog of appointment requests. 
  
Actions to take: 

If you are traveling within the next two weeks and do not have a valid U.S. passport, please see our website for information on applying for an emergency passport. 

Do not come to the Embassy or Consular Agency if you feel sick or are experiencing any COVID-19 symptoms.  Instead, please cancel your appointment and reschedule for a later date.  There is no penalty for canceling an appointment in these circumstances. 
Monitor the Embassy’s COVID-19 information page for updates. 
*___* 
Assistance: 

U.S. Embassy Manila: +63 (2) 5301-2000; [email protected] 

State Department – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444 
Philippines Country Specific Information 
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts 
Follow us on Facebook and Twitter


----------

